# web hosting



## jdaniels68 (Jul 15, 2010)

can anyone provide the best, safest, and most economical web hosting service. I'm thimking godaddy/intuit. what do you think?


----------



## native1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey Johnny,

I have used Hostgator for a number of sites (and still use) and they are pretty cheap and their support is fabulous. They have different plans but if you are hosting just one site it ranges from about $4 to $7 a month depending on if you pay per month or per 1/2/3 years. Can't beat that. I personally don't care much for GoDaddy because they really try to upsell you everything under the sun in my opinion. Their service works fine - just personal preference I guess.

p.s. - don't know if providing a link to another site (not mine) to help someone is against the rules or not - if it is I'm sorry moderators - hope I'm not out of line..

Hope that helps!


Jason


----------



## Fresh_Society (Apr 18, 2009)

hostgator is amazing. Unlimited space and domains for $10


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You can't beat that price. Go daddy is over rated in my opinion. We use IX webhosting. 

No company is perfect.


----------



## ApparelPrinting (Mar 25, 2011)

We use deconetwork. It comes with built in tshirt design software and order management. $99 a mo is not bad for all that u get


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

$99 a month? That's $1200 a year.


----------



## ALLAROUND (Jul 3, 2010)

Check with 1and1, I have heard good things about them. Domain Names & Web Hosting : 1&1 Internet Inc.


----------



## jdaniels68 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for all your great input!!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have used 1and1, apthost, godaddy, bluehost, hostmonster, siteground, site5, hostgator, TMD hosting, and a few others: I am only with godaddy and bluehost at the moment. 1and1.com & apthost.com run in the other direction fast! They were both great as long as you did not have an issue, but as soon as an issue arises, good luck getting it handled. I was just not happy with the others and I forget which company but one of them wanted me to pay for support so I dropped them very quick. If I have hosting, support should be included. Yes Godaddy will try to sell you everything under the sun, but if you just click no and move on everything is fine. I went with bluehost.com because I wanted to use a Magento shop and Godaddy can not run Magento. (At least not on shared hosting) There is a new hosted version of Magento at magentogo.com, so bluehost may soon be on the chopping block. I hate cpanel anyway which is the only reason I put up with Godady's crap. The point to all this is, there "is" no best, safest, and economical hosting, it is all based on user experience and you will get just as many in favor of one hosting as you will against it. I tried all of these hosts based on a members recommendation, they may work well for them, but did not fit my needs, and some were lacking in my opinion. I think you will have to determine what best suits your needs, and decide which one is right for you.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Veedub how you liking godaddy now after the viral video of Bob Parson killing the elephant surfaced? PETA's leading a ban to have everyone close their accounts.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

I found a recent college grad, know's SEO real good and he has set up websites using 1 and 1, so went with them. Learning alot of hands on website building from him. Lots of choices, good luck uncletee.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

taricp35 said:


> Veedub how you liking godaddy now after the viral video of Bob Parson killing the elephant surfaced? PETA's leading a ban to have everyone close their accounts.


I can understand why, but how he sensationalized it by posing with the dead animal, and by putting a godaddy hat on a guy then zooming in seemed pretty cheesy. I don't think it will sit right with a lot of people and I see they have another huge article this morning blasting him, but for me, he was helping, but just went about it in the wrong way, and for now I will stay put.


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

I have used a dozen or more hosts over the years. I currently have one site with 1and1 and they have been ok. I own several other sites, and manage a few for others, that are all with CrystalTech. I am a big fan of theirs.


----------

